# A question of curiosity



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I cannot remember what board or thread I asked this in, so I will ask it here. 

Planting a 25 gallon tank isn't too bad as it is low, and my arm can reach the bottom easily, even with a pair of tweezers to plant. But I would like to get a larger tank at some point in the future. Larger as in 125 gallon or more. 

But even in tanks just larger than the 25 gallon, how does one go about planting it? do you actually have to take a swim? I know it sounds stupid, but I think it's a valid question.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You have a really long pair of forceps, have long arms, or you drain the tank part way and lean in.

For our 75g, I have to get in a chair and reach in the tank to get to the bottom.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm 5'2" I'm tiny!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I'm 5'2" I'm tiny!


Iam 5' 2' also and I can reach the bottom of my tank from a chair however you could  get a longer tank so its not as tall mine is a 90 gal Pat


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I use this and also have painted ceilings off of it. Very sturdy. Folds up flat. I got it from Canadian Tire when it was on sale. Every home should have one.  With using it I can just touch the bottom far side of my 90gal for planting.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/include/products/inc_product_zoom_display.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443286332&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574489830266&bmUID=1220921760024


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

125 Gal tank is just ~ 3 inches deeper than 25 gal tank, so it would be easier to plant than 90 Gal or 120 Gal tanks that are deeper by another 2 inches.

So having 125Gal tank and substrate depth raised by 3 inches, you won't find much difference from planting in 25Gal tank  

Hmm.. I'd like a 125Gal tank.. the tank, light, substrate, stand.. wow that's going to be expensive  

Actually I'd happy with planted 75 Gal, which is 4 feet long and still looks impressive fully planted (ones like ameekplec's). 

125Gal is 6 feet long and really takes up space... but NICE!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah... 6 feet long and full of planting space. I could see a nice collection of small neons and the like. aaah the dreamyness of it all.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Actually I'd happy with planted 75 Gal, which is 4 feet long and still looks impressive fully planted (ones like ameekplec's).


Thanks! I was thinking of getting a FTS in here sometime, but haven't gotten off the hiney to do it. Maybe I will. I've added a few plant and now it's pretty crazy. Might wait though till I get my fancy new clay pleco caves 



conix67 said:


> Hmm.. I'd like a 125Gal tank.. the tank, light, substrate, stand.. wow that's going to be expensive


haha, I am in the process of setting up a measly 10g saltwater tank, and I'm pretty sure for the cost of it in the end (and probably so far), I could have set up a decent planted tank of at least 125g.....oh well.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Thanks! I was thinking of getting a FTS in here sometime, but haven't gotten off the hiney to do it. Maybe I will. I've added a few plant and now it's pretty crazy. Might wait though till I get my fancy new clay pleco caves
> 
> haha, I am in the process of setting up a measly 10g saltwater tank, and I'm pretty sure for the cost of it in the end (and probably so far), I could have set up a decent planted tank of at least 125g.....oh well.


Wow did it cost that much for a 10gal I was thinking about doing that but I still dont know . Pat


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For the cost of the 10g, because if I were to do a FW tank, I could get most of it used, whereas the nano marine tank keeping isn't popular here, so I have had to order things from the states. Plus, I'm trying to start with the best possible equipment, so I don't have to upgrade later...as it is, I probably have almost everything I need at home already to set up a 6 foot tank (meaning I have too much stuff), minus the tank and substrate. I have a spare 4 and 2 foot light, so that's covered too 

Back on topic, you could just take a bath in the aquarium  Or go for a little swim with the fish! I'm sure if you got a 100g tank (6 feet long, 19 inches deep) you wouldn't have too much trouble reaching the bottom. 125 (24 inches deep) and 150 (28 inches deep) might be more of a reach though...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

6 feet 19 inches depe how wide? I wouldn't mind ie being a bit wider.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like same width as 75Gal..

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------

